# low light floating plants?



## DreamCatcher (Sep 26, 2010)

any?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

[STRIKE]Duckweed <--- AVOID AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE... Infact ignore this first line of this post.[/STRIKE]
Water spangels
Azolla
Red root floaters
Frogbit (American or Amazon your pick)
Water Lettuce
Mini Water Lettuce
Water Cabbage <-- Sarcasm

And alot more. Some of them like the red root floater turns a nice pink~ish hue when in a high light environment.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Red root floater is pretty good in low light. The only problem is under low light, the leaves are light green, and the roots white. But other than that, it grows well under low light


----------



## jokoz (Aug 26, 2009)

I have riccia floating in some of my tanks, all low light.


----------



## Guns286 (Sep 17, 2009)

+1 Avoiding Duckweed. I cant get rid of the stuff. After a nuclear war all that will be left is roaches and duckweed!


----------



## fish-n-pups (Feb 20, 2010)

I second the frogbit. It grows like crazy though and soon you'll be giving it away!


----------

